# WINNEBAGO OWNERS - LEATHER BOMBER JACKET ON E-BAY



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm selling a brand new Winnebago leather bomber jacket on e-bay, starting at just £25.  (was £350 in winnebago catalogue) 

:idea: Don't know if anyone is interested, but its a lovely item & would make a great Xmas present for a proud Winnebago owner.

My e-bay user id is usarvfan.

Any queries, just pm me.

Tony


----------

